# Low profile HDTV mount advice



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

I currently have a Dynex 46" HDTV on top of my entertainment center and am adding a new DIY center channel speaker. The best location is below the TV but there is not a shelf in there tall enough for the speaker. The speaker has dimensions of 17" wide, 6.5" tall and 12" deep. I am thinking the best option is to let the television sit directly on the speaker (the box should be quite sturdy and the TV is not very heavy). I would prefer that the TV does not get lifted any higher than it has to since I do not want to elevate it too much.

Looking for recommendations on a mount I can replace the stock one with that will allow the TV to sit very low so that it is effectively touching the speaker I intend to set it on. Obviously it is not a high-end TV so I'm looking for something affordable. If you see the picture below you can see there is a few inch gap between the bottom of the TV and the surface it sits on, I want to minimize this so that the added height from the speaker is somewhat offset.

Alternatively, if there are any mounts that can stand in a way that supports the TV but avoids interfering with the center channel that would also work but I didn't see anything like that.

Thanks


----------

